# Vandersteen 1c loudspeaker



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

You know, in this crazy hobby of ours, there are always certain names you hear first before the others. Thus was the with Vandersteen for me. I had never read a review, or saw one, and then I got a call from my friend across the street. He said he picked a Threshold amplifier (remember them!!) and a pair of Vandersteen speakers.
I can`t tell you how impressed I was. Every voice, every instrument was clear, and seemingly hanging in mid air. If your looking to hear all that is in the recording, Vandersteen speakers will do it for you. Regardless of which model you choose. 

Shouldn`t that be the case with everyone?!


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes, it should be the case for everyone. 

I am also a fan of Vandersteen. If set up properly they are a B&M speaker that is hard to beat for the price IMO. The 1C could very well be the best floor standing speaker money can buy for $1000 or less.

So are you planning on getting yourself a pair now?


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Nuance said:


> Yes, it should be the case for everyone.
> 
> I am also a fan of Vandersteen. If set up properly they are a B&M speaker that is hard to beat for the price IMO. The 1C could very well be the best floor standing speaker money can buy for $1000 or less.
> 
> So are you planning on getting yourself a pair now?


That would be great. Actually, I`m in the enviable position (depending on how you look at it) of starting to build a new system all over again. In the interim, I`m trying to put together a high quality high end headphone/amp system, so while I`m building, I can still listen to music on a high level.


----------

